
Amazon sells 'autism cure' books that suggest drink toxic bleach-like substances - whalabi
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/amazon-autism-fake-cure-books
======
anm89
I'm sure amazon sells books that say that the moon is made of cheese and that
people can fly if they put their minds to it and an endless list of other
absurdities. Where is the faux outrage trying to hold them accountable for
these views?

Of course, no one fights to censor these views because it's an
unachievable(and undesirable) task to review and censor every book ever made
and more importantly there is no audience for virtue signaling on those
topics. Amazon has millions of books for sale and obviously does not claim to
endorse all of them.

The subtext here is: so let's form some kind of committee so we can all gather
around and vote on what's acceptable to publish and what isn't. This is an
incomparably more dangerous scenario than some nutcase writing a ridiculous
book that is likely to be read by a handful of people.

